# I saw a U Tube thread where a guy was keeping bees in a picnic cooler



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whats your thoughts on this. He said cause it was insulated, and he picked them up cheap that made it cheap and easy to make bee hives out of coolers. Whats your thoughts.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

bees need a lot of ventilation , they need to get rid of lots of water . my old friend beekeeper is changing all his hives to screen bottoms .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Is not a new idea in 2000 fact there is a company that makes the hive bodies.
*BeeMax® line of polystyrene hive components.*

*BeeMax® hive withstand the same kind of beekeeper abuse that wooden hives can?*
No, their longevity will be based on the* extra care you give them*. Don't throw them around or drop them. If reasonable care is taken, they should last just as long as a wooden hive.

May wook well in cold northern climates to over winter in.
Other wise I would not give 39 cents for a whole box car load of them.

 Al


----------



## yankeedoodle (Feb 28, 2018)

I guess it depends if you are looking for production or not. not a practical way to make alot of honey because you can't add boxes when that is full. no queen excluder so you'll end up with brood all over the place, making it hard to extract the useable honey. If you just have bees to look at though, i suppose it would work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can add a wood honey super if you want and if you use them a queen excruder can also be used.

*"Can I use my wooden honey supers on top of a BeeMax hive for honey production?*

Yes, wooden supers fit nicely on a BeeMax*®* hive, but the walls are thicker, so a portion of the top of the BeeMax*®* hive wall will be exposed. Paint this area when you paint your hives if you use wooden supers"


 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I use cheap foam on top of wooden covers in the blazing heat. Screened bottom boards and small vent at the top.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I seen a guy using coolers and later said do not use them except for short term due to moisture


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Is not a new idea in 2000 fact there is a company that makes the hive bodies.
> *BeeMax® line of polystyrene hive components.*
> 
> *BeeMax® hive withstand the same kind of beekeeper abuse that wooden hives can?*
> ...




If it wasn't for the price, they may be worth a thought


----------

